# What Commuter Bag Do You Use?



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

OK, I am ready to fully embrace the bike commuter ethos. I want to commute every day, rain, shine, or snow, in Madison, WI. Got my Surly Cross-Check single-speed bike. SKS fenders are on the way. I was thinking of getting a Chrome Metropolis messenger bag, but then I got to browsing the Peter White website and admiring the various bags he sells. Now I'm thinking either a saddlebag or rear rack panier bag from Ortleib, Carradice, or Arkel might be a better choice for commuting than a messenger bag. My commute is short (less than 20 minutes) and I don't carry much--some papers, maybe a jacket, etc. Something quick-release would be nice. What bag are you using, and what do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

dyg2001 said:


> OK, I am ready to fully embrace the bike commuter ethos. I want to commute every day, rain, shine, or snow, in Madison, WI. Got my Surly Cross-Check single-speed bike. SKS fenders are on the way. I was thinking of getting a Chrome Metropolis messenger bag, but then I got to browsing the Peter White website and admiring the various bags he sells. Now I'm thinking either a saddlebag or rear rack panier bag from Ortleib, Carradice, or Arkel might be a better choice for commuting than a messenger bag. My commute is short (less than 20 minutes) and I don't carry much--some papers, maybe a jacket, etc. Something quick-release would be nice. What bag are you using, and what do you recommend? Thanks.


I've been using Carradice saddlebags for years. I have very long feet and have heel strike problems with panniers--and besides, I like the cleaner look of a bike without a rack. I've used backpacks, but those tend to get me sweaty; messenger bags are OK, but I still find wearing any pack on my body while riding to be a little tiresome.

A Carradice LSLF or Nelson will hold just about everything you could possibly want. If you're not using a Brooks saddle with bag loops, I'd recommend the SQR seatpost mount if your load is light and/or you're in a hurry or the Carradice saddle clamp if you can live with a very short delay. I use the latter and I can get my bag on and off the bike quickly with no problems, YMMV. One thing I did find useful was to replace the seatpost strap with a section of double-sided velcro, as the buckle was scratching my seatpost a little.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, the Carradice SQR Slim looks like it would fit my needs well.
And the Carradice Barley would really compliment the Rivendell Rambouillet I'm planning on building come Spring.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Chrome.*



dyg2001 said:


> OK, I am ready to fully embrace the bike commuter ethos. I want to commute every day, rain, shine, or snow, in Madison, WI. Got my Surly Cross-Check single-speed bike. SKS fenders are on the way. I was thinking of getting a Chrome Metropolis messenger bag, but then I got to browsing the Peter White website and admiring the various bags he sells. Now I'm thinking either a saddlebag or rear rack panier bag from Ortleib, Carradice, or Arkel might be a better choice for commuting than a messenger bag. My commute is short (less than 20 minutes) and I don't carry much--some papers, maybe a jacket, etc. Something quick-release would be nice. What bag are you using, and what do you recommend? Thanks.


Messengers here in Baltimore use Chrome bags for a reason. They're 100% waterproof, extremely durable, super easily adjustable and very comfortable. I use a Chrome Metropolis bag but wish it were a little bigger. The next size up is big enough to cary your little brother to work in though. I typically use a Chrome bag or another messenger bag made by _In Transit_ (Performance brand). Messenger bags are ideal for commuting if worn correctly. When both straps are secured tightly, the load shouldn't sway or move at all on your back. Should be fastened such that the load is high and centered on your back as well. Don't be that guy with a messenger bag strapped super loosly such that it is banging against the side of your hip or *gulp* worse.... your knee!! 

RB


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

A nice rack fitted with Arkel Samurai panniers would be pretty hot, too. Just the setup for the Saturday farmers' market.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have been eyeing one of those Paul's baskets, its the perfect size for a case of beer or your little brother!
http://www.paulcomp.com/


PS I am suprised it is taking so long for someone to flame me on this.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I'd go with a backpack style bag instead of the messenger sling style.

The diagonal messenger style strap across the chest can interfere with your breathing if the bag is loaded too heavily. Won't make a difference on a 4 mile ride, but say on a 15 mile commute you'll notice it afffecting your breathing as it weighs down against your chest.

Backpacks put the load evenly on both shoulders and doesn't weigh down you chest area. They also feel more balanced. Chrome makes some nice back pack style bags designed for messengers too BTW.

Off course messenger bags look better, hands down.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I reluctantly use a back pack.*

I find it a nuisance and would much prefer a large fanny pack but I'm trying not to replace things that aren't dead. The back pack feels hot and heavy and cuts into my mirror. When it dies, which won't, I'm afraid, be any time soon, I'll figure out whether to go with a fanny pack or a Carradice seat bag. The seat bag is tempting to use for brevet riding as well as commuting.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

meat tooth paste said:


> The diagonal messenger style strap across the chest can interfere with your breathing if the bag is loaded too heavily. Won't make a difference on a 4 mile ride, but say on a 15 mile commute you'll notice it afffecting your breathing as it weighs down against your chest.


Now, i am certainly not one to say that a messenger bag is the only way to go (although i do have one i use every day. It has graduated more into the Men's European Carryall category). However... restricted breathing? What kind of weight are you talking about? I guess i have *kind of* noticed that when i would carry 4 heavy text books and a couple of notbooks (i.e. my bag STUFFED with text - and it is not small, either!). Aside from that, i can't say i've ever noticed restricted breathing even during the occassional 2+ hour mountain pass commutes. My bag is most comfortable on my body when it rests on my back (as silly as that may sound). Not much weight is actually carried by my shoulder...

While i do like keeping the weight on me for quick bike moves (hops, jumps, car avoidance, etc.), the sweat does get tiresome and then panniers or saddlebags do start looking nice.

As for fanny packs, rusa1586, you'll find that they have a tendency to rotate on your body as they try to swing down to your belly. Not really advised (or comfortable).

-Damon


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree, only once I noticed the weight of my bag really pressing down on my chest and it was loaded with beer, lots of beer. For everyday commuting I love my Chrome Metro, big enough to hold lots of crap yet managable when you only have a few small items.

I like the messenger bag setup over panniers for fact I can jump off my bike and take my stuff with me into a store or some other place quickly and not have to worry about someone going through them while the bike is parked outside.


----------



## yobdlog (Oct 5, 2004)

*Chrome Messenger Bags*

I've been using one for over a year now and they are really great commuter bags. I ride anywhere between 16-20 miles roundtrip in the midwest on my commute and I found it to be the most comfortable bag I have worn. I have tried the Timbuktu bags and they weren't nearly as solid as the Chrome bag but still worth their pricetag; Chrome's a tad more expensive but the features are nice. I typically carry clothes, laptop, personals for the gym, etc. with no back issues or the bag slipping, sliding, or moving from my back. My only 'gripe' is that it lays 'flat' on your back so on those extra warm days it really makes your back sweat like crazy since cordura doesn't breathe and their is no air passing between the bag and your back.

http://www.chromebags.com/Messengerbags.html


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I ride with a small Mountainsmith fanny pack now.*

It's large enough for a shirt, slacks, wallet, keys and a few more small items. It's not big enough to add a sweater so I reluctantly switch to the knap sack in colder weather. The Mountainsmith fanny pack doesn't move around at all and I find it way more comfortable than having weight up on my shoulders. I hope to get the next bigger size when I get one.

Since I don't cyclommute every day I often carry clothes in the car and ride bare back. This requires planning, not one of my strengths, but leaving 2 sets of clothes and my lock at the office works pretty well. I'm often a little too cold in the morning and a little too warm riding home, but it's a small price to pay to feel so much more free.

I used to use a pannier, but for some reason I can't understand, I was constantly forgetting stuff. It certainly wasn't the pannier's fault, but I spent a lot more time keeping track of my stuff and moving it from one pocket to another. It felt like there were too many options for me to ever get it right.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Rack mtd. pannier bags*

but I carry clothes, lunch, a towel, toiletries, etc.

The pannier bags are great for other things too. Mine are small to medium in size and have room for most short notice grocery errands (no eggs), library book returns, etc.

Mine mount and dismount quickly and easily, yet are secure on the bike. Got 'em 15 years ago from Nashbar.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*Friendly Fire*

Wow! Dork patrol! I really can't flame you for this, I'm lusting after a Bell Metro helmet right now..........



zeytin said:


> I have been eyeing one of those Paul's baskets, its the perfect size for a case of beer or your little brother!
> http://www.paulcomp.com/
> 
> 
> PS I am suprised it is taking so long for someone to flame me on this.


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm a big fan of Arkel gear - sizable, adjustable, well designed, durable. I don't like commuting with stuff on my back (the weight eventually takes it's toll on my shoulders and back - better to have the bike carry the weight and stick to building my leg muscles) so I use the <a href='http://panniers.com/panniers/tailrider/index.asp?site='>Tail Rider</a> trunk rack for small amounts of gear or a single <a href='http://panniers.com/panniers/xm40/index.asp?site='>XM-40</a> when I have to carry more. Best thing is I can use the same packs for cycle touring or long century rides where I wouldn't necessarily use a messenger bag.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Very Nice Products*



kokaku said:


> I'm a big fan of Arkel gear - sizable, adjustable, well designed, durable. I don't like commuting with stuff on my back (the weight eventually takes it's toll on my shoulders and back - better to have the bike carry the weight and stick to building my leg muscles) so I use the <a href='http://panniers.com/panniers/tailrider/index.asp?site='>Tail Rider</a> trunk rack for small amounts of gear or a single <a href='http://panniers.com/panniers/xm40/index.asp?site='>XM-40</a> when I have to carry more. Best thing is I can use the same packs for cycle touring or long century rides where I wouldn't necessarily use a messenger bag.


I can see why you like them.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

rusa1586 said:


> I find it a nuisance and would much prefer a large fanny pack but I'm trying not to replace things that aren't dead. The back pack feels hot and heavy and cuts into my mirror. When it dies, which won't, I'm afraid, be any time soon, I'll figure out whether to go with a fanny pack or a Carradice seat bag. The seat bag is tempting to use for brevet riding as well as commuting.


I use a Carradice with the quick-release mounting for brevets. I like it alot. It would be too smal for my commuting since I carry lots, like clothes & files and groceries sometimes. But for randonneuring, the Carradice rules.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> I use a Carradice with the quick-release mounting for brevets. I like it alot. It would be too smal for my commuting since I carry lots, like clothes & files and groceries sometimes. But for randonneuring, the Carradice rules.


Which model do you have? I am trying to decide between the Tour and Slim SQR bags.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*There's SQR bags and then there's the SQR uplift*



dyg2001 said:


> Which model do you have? I am trying to decide between the Tour and Slim SQR bags.


You can get the SQR mount separately as well, which allows you to use ANY Carradice with the SQR system.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

*Deuter...*

Deuter Cross-Aire backpack.

Neato suspension/ventilation system to reduce sweaty back syndrome (very effective), lots of reflective piping, a rain fly (worked great on Tuesday), and room for a Camelbak type water bladder.

I'm very happy with it, I tried the Timbuk2 for a few months and never liked it. My laptop fits nicely in the Deuter, and it feels very secure.

rmp


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Hints that make Chrome into gold*

I use a Chrome metropolis, and it's just the right item for me. Here's why:

*I bought it when my wimpy little two-strap backpack kidney punched me with a bottle of wine.
*When I need to carry 2 heavy textbooks, a half gallon of juice, a six pack of beer, and a change of clothes, it fits all I need, but it also works just fine for two novels and a jacket.
*That seatbelt is NOT a gimmick! When you've gotta lift 50-plus pounds of bag over your head, holding your bike, you'll be unhappy when you see the chrome-equipped guy just go 'click.'
*Tarp under but seperate from canvas = great weather protection, especially with the 'fold over' flap style of closing
*The strap is wonderful; built in heavy padding, wide at the top, smooth enough that it doesn't snag on anything.

The only other such bags I have used are a cheap backpack, which isn't any good, and a Timbuk2 bag, which I returned in two days in favor of the Chrome. Why? Mostly, the silly strap; it dug into my shoulder, the detachable pad didn't do a lot of good, and when it was really loaded down, it was annoying to heft over the head. The chrome is more expensive for sure, but not THAT much more; for me the difference was $30 (including the pad), and I use the thing every day. Boy am I happy I did.

A few little issues I've had with it, and how I fixed them:

* I always carry a baggy hooded sweatshirt in the bag, in the bottom (the side that's against my back). It helps the bag 'conform' to my body better, makes it slide around less when lightly loaded, and prevents a sharp or hard edge from a textbook or 6-pack from digging into my back. 
* There aren't a lot of 'sorting' pockets inside; I carry a little military surplus pouch thing in it with me to sort out tools or anything else that might fall around that I carry.
* It's not very 'reflective,' so I attached an extra couple of lights (the kind that are normally mounted on your seatpost) very easily to the second little clip-straps, since I don't use them to secure big maps or anything.

If your needs are different than mine, it might not be the same for you, but I like on-body luggage a lot better than on-bike, so that I don't have to figure out what to do with all the stuff I bring with me when I get where I'm going. When I go the same places with people with racks or panniers, I'm locked and off, or have my bike shouldered, while they have to spend a lot longer clicking and zipping. Plus, it's nice not to have to have both / all of your bikes have the same luggage to make things work. Finally, I have to carry my bike up 5 flights of stairs at least once a day, and the strap pad is a nice place to rest the top tube. Anyhow, hope my experience on this issue is helpful or interesting to someone. 

I'm a big newbie about a lot of the 'racing, training,' issues, so hopefully I can help others sort out issues I have experienced.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Lately, I've been commuting with my Camelback Mule pack without the bladder.

I like the narrow width and how it doesn't obstruct over the shoulder glances.

Here's what I carry:
- 1 tube
- 2 tire levers
- 1 patchkit
- 1 pump
- Cell phone
- Wallet
- Scarf
- Gloves
- Ear/head fleece band
- Two magazines rolled up
- Multi tool 
- Extra batteries for front and rear blinkers

One thing to note, I don't need to carry a change of clothes since my commutes are short and it's Los Angeles, so hardly any wet or snow weather to contend with. However, we do have cranky, impatient, self important car drivers. So the Mule works for me as it's more of a portable tool box and glovebox.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I use the Mule when I am using the backpack idea and it is the greatest pack for the commute. I have tryed many packs and the reasons that the Mule is so great is because it will keep your food cool by just slipping a waterbottle in with lunch. Like the other person said it does not obstruct your view. I also use saddlebags from Rivendell when I get tired of the backpack. I use a Hoss in the back and I carry anything in it and either a Candy bar bag or the Little Joe in the front. If you use saddlebags you can put many items in them and still have room. It would be hard to choose just one option when you can vary from time to time.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

commutenow said:


> I use the Mule when I am using the backpack idea and it is the greatest pack for the commute...


One nice thing about the Mule is that can be as deep or as flat you need it. The side tighteners and laced bungie cord allows the pack to expand or contract.

I wear my low on my back and it feels more comfortable on longer commutes when filled to the max.


----------



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

*Camelback Blowfish ...*

been commuting year round in the northwest for 7 years now ... until this year was using a SeaLine messenger bag. My typical commute is 25 to 35 miles in to work, 5 miles home (loop / workout on my way in and crap-its-cold-and-wet home sprint). Messenger bags aren't made for 2 hours hard riding - even when you tune it to get the movement to a minimum (try a serious out of saddle climb with one on.) With the backpack style that is DESIGNED for cycling fit / cooling / movement has been thought out. I carry

barberi carbon pump
spare tire (tufo elite)
sm tube tufo goo
tufo tape
park multi-tool
wallet, cell, keys, pda
pair of jeans
button up shirt
socks, UW
pair of light weight running shoes
food for day (cup yogurt, 2 cliff bars, 2 protein bars, apple, pkg wasa crackers, chick breast)
helmet cover
pearli zepher

Note I don't use the water bladder thing when I commute - I have two bottle cages for that.

Only downside is I don't have a rainfly for this thing ... I have large ziplocks for clothes and electronics.


----------

